# New Kitten (squee!)



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Look who showed up a week or so ago. Magical-Dawg has a new best friend! and the Seren-kitty is NOT happy. The story here: http://amyshojai.com/2014/02/07/karma-comes-home/


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Oh, love your story and Karma is such a handsome boy.  There is a special place in Hades for people who abandon kitties and poochies.  Like a natural cat, Karma landed on his feet and what better Valentines gift could you get?


----------



## Kay Bratt (Dec 28, 2011)

So cute! My own little tiger is sitting on my lap as I speak and I'm trying to type 'around' her!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Terrific story!  Easy to tell the kitten knew which door to go to!!!


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

Awwww...congrats!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, look at those eyes! That face!

I'm so glad Karma found your family, Amy.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Magical-Dawg is in heaven! He's finally found a cat friend that wants to play. *s*


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

He's so adorable! Hope you have lots of fun with him. 

And what Tripp said about a special place in Hades for those who abandon (or abuse) puppies & kitties.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)




----------



## Carrien (Jan 30, 2011)

aweeee.....what a handsome cat and great story.  I am glad Magical made quick friends....My cat has hissed, growled and spits at our puppy and he is like Yahoo that means you want to play but she is the bravest cat to tolerate his antics and nose poking and lifting her up jamming his nose under her rump as she tries to drink water, she still tries to be his friend!  One if these days I hope they will be nice together!

Carrie


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Yes, the first few days Magic's nose was glued to Karma's nether regions, too. *s*


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

New picture...had to share.


----------



## LeonardDHilleyII (May 23, 2011)

Beautiful cat!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Thanks so much. *s*


----------



## Basement Cat (Dec 12, 2013)

How beautiful! There should be more cat related threads in here. After all, where would we as writers be without the cats driving us on? I for one work much better if Ferret is beside me on the desk. I was going to post a picture of him on my desk so cute that it would make everyone's head explode, but I can't figure out how to put a picture in my post.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

A beautiful kitty with beautiful blue eyes.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Basement Cat said:


> How beautiful! There should be more cat related threads in here. After all, where would we as writers be without the cats driving us on? I for one work much better if Ferret is beside me on the desk. I was going to post a picture of him on my desk so cute that it would make everyone's head explode, but I can't figure out how to put a picture in my post.


Awww....thanks! I posted the picture by right-clicking the online image, clicking "copy link location" and pasting it here thusly:

http://i1.wp.com/amyshojai.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/KarmaSink.jpg

And then highlight the link and click on the "image" icon above:


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh! A lynx-point siamese! They aren't very common.

Very energetic and playful and will stay that way most of his life. Watch for kidney issues as he gets older—that's what took mine in the end.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

WDR said:


> Oh! A lynx-point siamese! They aren't very common.
> 
> Very energetic and playful and will stay that way most of his life. Watch for kidney issues as he gets older-that's what took mine in the end.


He's trying to teach himself to open the doors. YIKES! My little Siamese wannabe took weeks to figure that out and I thought she was a Border Collie in cat clothes.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

Congratulations on your new arrival.  He is a very lucky kitten to find such a forever loving home.  So cute and I think he was meant to find you.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Ohhh, that face, those eyes. So pretty. I just wanna kiss those paws and nozzle the neck. I love the smell of cat necks. I am weird, am I.


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Atunah said:


> Ohhh, that face, those eyes. So pretty. I just wanna kiss those paws and nozzle the neck. I love the smell of cat necks. I am weird, am I.


Yes, you are weird, Atunah  , but I know what you mean, so we can be weird together.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

He is a sweetheart, lovely neck nuzzler.


----------



## ifwomenruledtheworld (Mar 21, 2014)

I love tortoise shells.  Very affectionate cats.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

ifwomenruledtheworld said:


> I love tortoise shells. Very affectionate cats.


Torties are lovely cats. Karma is a lynx-point. *s*


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

Gorgeous!  I didn't know there was such a thing as a lynx point.  We're getting ready to take in a little stray gray tiger kitty we've seen all winter. I don't know how it survived. We left it food, and I think it's been sleeping under a neighbor's deck. It took a long time before she'd let me approach her, but when she finally let me pet her, she was rolling around on her back, eating it up.  She's in the garage now, I'm going to make a vet appointment for her Monday.  I just hope our dog and two cats will welcome another buddy in the house.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Awww....so glad you're taking care of her! Intros to pets can take time. I generally recommend you separate the NEW pet in a room alone for a while for the other pets to "meet" only through the door. Probably the dogs will accept more readily than the cats--they can act very hissy about interlopers. *s*


----------



## Lisa Scott (Apr 4, 2011)

One of our two cats is another stray we took in two years ago.  At the time we had one cat and the dog (who we got as a puppy and a kitten within a week of each other.  So they're buds.)  They were great when we brought in cat #2.  Now the two cats have been watching this new stray kitty out the porch window.  Does that help introduce them? (And could that be the reason stray kitty #1 we took in has suddenly started pooping on the carpet?)  

The only room we could separate the kitty in is a bathroom. Is that ok to be in such a small area?  And for how long?  Thanks for your help!!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Yep, cats use elimination (pee/poop) smell to calm themselves down so during times of stress--and new cat, stray out the window, moving furniture, etc--they may "baptize" important territory.

The bathroom would work fine, especially if it has multi-levels. (close the lid to the toilet so there's floor, toilet, vanity...3 levels). Timing depends on the cats. A week is minimum usually, and often it takes much longer.

My "ComPETability (cat-to-cat)" book has details on all of this. But the quick tips can be found here in this article I wrote for cats.about.com:
http://cats.about.com/od/behaviortraining/a/introduceoldercats.htm


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

awwww what a sweetie pie!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Thanks, he is sweet. Also a tank...eats everything!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Karma has a new harness/vest! One of my Facebook friends said he looks like he's joined the Kitty SWAT Team. (He does like to swat stuff).


----------



## Nancy Beck (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah, looks like Karma is ready to kick some serious butt!  And so beautiful!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Nancy Beck said:


> Yeah, looks like Karma is ready to kick some serious butt!  And so beautiful!


Thanks. *s* We'll see how he does today...making his TV debut.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Amyshojai said:


> Thanks. *s* We'll see how he does today...making his TV debut.


How did Karma like his TV debut?


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Annalog said:


> How did Karma like his TV debut?


He rocked it! We talked about leash walking/training. Here's the link to the Pet Talk segment *s*

http://www.kxii.com/morningshow/headlines/Pet-TalkLeash-walking-your-cat--253751841.html


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

"Bad Kitties" in the news again...and here's my rebuttal!

http://amyshojai.com/2014/04/04/cat-attack-tnr-tb-toxo-talkback/

All the must knows about kittens can be found in the book COMPLETE KITTEN CARE!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Karma's found a new toy...and the dog is not amused, LOL!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Karma's birthday was last week--he turned one. The old kitty (little one in the blue bed!) is not amused. But the dog is (he just turned 8 and thinks Karma is HIS toy!)


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

The kitty in the blue basket is thinking sadly, "He got the _box!_"


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

WDR said:


> The kitty in the blue basket is thinking sadly, "He got the _box!_"


LOL! Very true.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

What a great story. He's just beautiful. Reminds me of the little blue kitty we took in nearly 2 years ago. He was probably about 8 months old, and looking through my front windows desperately wanting in. I let him in and he was instant pals with my other two boys.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Rasputina said:


> What a great story. He's just beautiful. Reminds me of the little blue kitty we took in nearly 2 years ago. He was probably about 8 months old, and looking through my front windows desperately wanting in. I let him in and he was instant pals with my other two boys.


I think we're very fortunate that sometimes the kitties find US and tell us where they need to be. *s*


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just saw this thread for first time.  Your cat is beautiful.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Thanks so much. He's so big now...and tonight, for the first time, he decided catnip is keen. He dug a catnip toy out of a big bowl and had a paw-ty!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Karma always wants to help...


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

It's been a while, but here's an update. Karma has GROWN! LOL!


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow, what a big boy he's grown into!

We're cat-sitting for a friend this week. We had Rocky living with us when he was a kitten and his human went away to work on a movie, and he was so little then. Now I definitely have to bend knees when lifting, and when he sits on my lap I know I'll be sitting there for a while. He prefers my husband's lap, as DH's legs are long enough for Rocky to sit full length.


----------



## EthanRussellErway (Nov 17, 2011)

These kittens just get too big WAY to fast.  They're worse than children.  It's not fair!!!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

EthanRussellErway said:


> These kittens just get too big WAY to fast. They're worse than children. It's not fair!!!


I know! They come to us all warm-and-fuzzy lap-sitters and turn into whirling dervish ankle biters and finally sweet pillow-sharing furry muses. *s* My other kitty is now 17 years old... Not the same as "kitten" love but paw-some just the same. Blogged about it today: http://amyshojai.com/thanksgiving-pet-writer-way-giving-furry-thanks/


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2014)

Wow he got big! You have two beautiful cats


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Kitten said:


> Wow he got big! You have two beautiful cats





Kitten said:


> Wow he got big! You have two beautiful cats


Thanks! Yes, he weighs (my guess) close to 14 pounds. Meanwhile the little kitty weighs barely 6 pounds. Karma likes to use her as a pillow, eeek!


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

http://amyshojai.com/thanksgiving-pet-writer-way-giving-furry-thanks/


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Hard to believe the "new kitten" is now 2 years old. Wow...Karma is a joy! And a delinquent cat.


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

That is one gorgeous kitten. The blue eyes are so pretty. I never get tired of my cat sleeping in every cardboard box or videos with kittens doing adorable things. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

Thanks! He gets away with a lot of trouble-making just by batting those eyes at me.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

He's as gorgeous as ever! Such a lovely boy.


----------

